# Airline Prices



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

My wife and I are going on a cruise leaving from Civitavecchia (Rome) in October. I've been keeping an eye on flights from my home airport (RNO) to Rome (FCO). A couple of days ago the least expensive flight was about $875 RT. The next day, coach fares were $775 RT each. Good deal!! 

I talked it over with my wife and went to purchase the airplane ride this morning and they had gone up almost $500 each for the same flight. WTF!!!!

I'm very puzzled. Could it be they were so low because of the initial Brexit fallout? The attack in Istanbul? 

Now that the stock market has recovered prices come up? Or is it because the Independence Day holiday weekend in the US? Very frustrating. :fool:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Trying to find the best rates on European airfare is like putting money in the stock market. It fluctuates on a daily basis. Do what I always do... Book it and forget about it. You will drive yourself nuts worrying if you got a good deal.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

dba said:


> My wife and I are going on a cruise leaving from Civitavecchia (Rome) in October. I've been keeping an eye on flights from my home airport (RNO) to Rome (FCO). A couple of days ago the least expensive flight was about $875 RT. The next day, coach fares were $775 RT each. Good deal!!
> 
> I talked it over with my wife and went to purchase the airplane ride this morning and they had gone up almost $500 each for the same flight. WTF!!!!
> 
> ...


Once you've looked at flight prices, the airlines are aware of it and each time you look the price will have gone up again. They know that you want the flight, so the price rises. Next time you're looking at prices use "Incognito" then they won't know that you're looking.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> Book it and forget about it. You will drive yourself nuts worrying if you got a good deal.


That's what we did. We ended up going through the cruise line as they have some reduced rates. They'll also get us there in case the airlines pull some shenanigans. We have 24 hours to check if the price goes down, and if it does, we'll get a refund for the difference.

I did try the incognito bit and there was a $6 difference. Thank you all for the info, and thank you Andy for the PM and putting me in touch with your travel agent. Most appreciated.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Airline's, et. al. purpose in life is to get the most profit they can. Most times the cruise or travel tour company will have a fixed rate for the airfare. ?? I usually just go with that and then my magician travel agent tweaks it to our great advantage!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I recall from a good while ago that some time in that period (Oct/Nov) there is a shift in European travel "season" and prices take an annual dive. Also, the Euro went from 1.14USD to 1.09USD with Brexit (it is back to 1.11USD), which might have affected things a bit.


----------

